# NIKON L35 AW



## 2ART (Apr 3, 2009)

Decided to grab this today for about USD$15.
It has sat on a shelf in a charity-store for at least the last month.


Cosmetically speaking : 'used', but seems to be in working order.
EDIT* Having looked closely at these on the web - this one
is missing a rubber and glass around the lens housing...

so, no Jaques Cousteau for me, but still potentionally
Lawrence of Arabia..or Dr Livingstone. (I presume!)


----------



## 2ART (Apr 3, 2009)

A lovely set of photography made with an L35, 
courtesy of Ian Rance on Photo.net
http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=6867642http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=802108


----------

